# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Eetadvies bij koemelkallergie - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Dieetmaatregelen voor zuigelingen:*
* borstvoeding, waarbij de moeder een hypoallergeen dieet volgt heeft de voorkeur;
* hypoallergene zuigelingenvoeding, indien borstvoeding niet gewenst of niet mogelijkis;
* bijvoeding (groenten- en fruithapje) pas vanaf 6 maanden starten en langzaam uitbreiden;
* introductie van sterke allergenen (melk, ei, soja, tarwe, pinda, noten, vis, schaal- en schelpdieren, pitten en zaden) na overleg met de behandelend arts en diëtiste. Voor ei, pinda en schaal- en schelpdieren wordt aangeraden om deze pas na de tweede verjaardag te geven.

Borstvoeding, waarbij de moeder een hypoallergeen dieet volgt.
Een zuigeling kan koemelkallergie ontwikkelen ondanks dat de baby borstvoeding krijgt. In borstvoeding kunnen kleine hoeveelheden eiwitten uit de voeding van de moeder voorkomen, bijvoorbeeld koemelkeiwit. Deze kleine hoeveelheden zijn soms in staat een allergie te veroorzaken bij de baby doordat het afweersysteem specifieke antistoffen gaat maken tegen het koemelkeiwit (zie eerder). Als de baby weer in contact komt met deze kleine brokjes koemelkeiwit, treden er klachten op. Dat kan dus ook gebeuren tijdens het geven van borstvoeding, maar soms treedt de eerste reactie pas op als het kind met flesvoeding begint.

Waarom toch borstvoeding?
Borstvoeding, waarbij de moeder dieet houdt, is voor de allergische baby nog altijd de beste voeding. Alleen borstvoeding bevat afweerstoffen (immuunglobulines) die de baby extra bescherming geven tegen ziekteverwekkers. Ook helpen deze afweerstoffen het afweersysteem van de baby en het nog zeer kwetsbare maagdarmkanaal zich verder te ontwikkelen. Hierdoor neemt de kans op het ontwikkelen van andere allergieën af. De baby kan deze beschermende afweerstoffen de eerste zes maanden niet of nauwelijks zelf aanmaken. Vandaar dat het erg belangrijk is om zes maanden uitsluitend borstvoeding te geven. Deze afweerstoffen zitten niet in flesvoeding.

Bijvoeding
Bijvoeding wordt pas na 6 maanden gegeven volgens een speciaal opklimschema en onder begeleiding van een diëtist. Het maagdarmkanaal van de baby krijgt hierdoor tot die tijd de kans zich te herstellen en verder te ontwikkelen. Zo probeert men te voorkomen dat het kindje ook op andere voedingsmiddelen, zoals bijvoorbeeld het groenten- of fruithapje gaat reageren.

Het dieet van de moeder tijdens een onderzoek
Allereerst dient de koemelk uit de voeding van de moeder te worden weggelaten, de baby reageert hier immers op met klachten. Daarnaast moet de moeder tijdens de periode waarin uitgezocht wordt waarvoor het kind allergisch is, geen voedingsmiddelen nemen waarvan bekend is, dat ze sterk allergeen zijn zoals kippenei, pinda, noten, pitten, zaden, soja, vis, schaal- en schelpdieren. Deze voedingsadviezen dienen plaats te vinden onder begeleiding van een diëtist. Vaak zijn voor de moeder aanvullend mineralen en vitaminen noodzakelijk bij een dergelijk dieet. Ook hierin kan de diëtist dan adviseren. Koemelk en kippenei zitten in zoveel voedingsmiddelen verwerkt dat het niet voldoende is deze alleen in pure, herkenbare vorm te vermijden. Ook voedingsmiddelen waarin koemelk of kippenei verwerkt zit, worden uit de voeding geschrapt. Pinda is een heel sterk allergeen en om die reden is het te overwegen deze dan ook volledig uit de voeding weg te laten. Voor noten, pitten, zaden, soja, vis, schaal- en schelpdieren is het voldoende om alleen de pure, herkenbare vorm te vermijden. Eet verder zo gevarieerd mogelijk.

Het dieet van de moeder nadat koemelkallergie bij de zuigeling is vastgesteld
In overleg met de behandelend arts en diëtist kan de moeder besluiten, vanuit preventief oogpunt, het dieet gedurende de periode dat ze borstvoeding geeft, voort te zetten. Zo wordt geprobeerd om te voorkomen dat er bij de baby andere voedselallergiën ontstaan (zie de brochure "Preventie"); Afhankelijk van de persoonlijke situatie kan de moeder ook besluiten geen preventief dieet te volgen. Als eenmaal vaststaat waarvoor het kind allergisch is (meestal is dat koemelkeiwit), kunnen de andere producten weer één voor één in de voeding terugkeren. Wel is het verstandig om ook ei uit de voeding weg te laten.

Hypoallergene zuigelingenvoedsel
De gangbare zuigelingenvoeding is niet geschikt voor babys met koemelkallergie omdat deze complete koemelkeiwiten bevatten. De arts zal een hypoallergene melkvervanger, geschikt voor zuigelingen, adviseren. Ook als de baby hypoallergene zuigelingenvoeding krijgt, start men pas na 6 maanden met bijvoeding.

*Wat is een hypoallergene melkvervanger?*
Bij hypoallergene melkvervangers zijn de (koemelk)eiwitten gehydrolyseerd (voorverteerd). Ze zijn als het ware in kleine stukjes geknipt, zodat het afweersysteem ze niet als koemelk-eiwitbrokstukjes herkent en daarom ook geen specifieke antistoffen aanmaakt. De mestcellen zullen niet reageren en hierdoor treden er geen allergische klachten meer op.

*Welke hypoallergene melkvervangers zijn er?*
* partieel hydrolysaat (deels voorverteerd, bedoeld voor preventie; niet geschikt voor behandeling);
* sterk hydrolysaat op basis van wei-eiwit;
* sterk hydrolysaat op basis van caseïne;
* losse componenten (vrije aminozuren, de kleinst mogelijke eiwitbrokstukken).
Als de arts denkt dat uw kindje koemelkallergie heeft, zal hij adviseren over te gaan op sterk gehydrolyseerde zuigelingenvoeding. Meestal wordt begonnen met een voeding waar de eiwitbrokken afkomstig zijn van wei-eiwitten. Vaak is een wei-eiwithydrolysaat voldoende, maar soms niet.
Als de klachten niet afnemen, zou het kunnen zijn, dat pas de overgang naar een hydrolysaat op basis van caseïne verbetering geeft. Nagenoeg elk allergisch kind verdraagt deze hypoallergene zuigelingenvoeding prima. Als ook daarmee geen resultaat wordt geboekt en de verdenking op (ernstige) koemelkallergie blijft bestaan, wordt tegenwoordig een aminozuurmengsel ingezet. Pas als ook deze voeding geen resultaat geeft, is de diagnose koemelkallergie definitief uit te sluiten. Hypoallergene zuigelingenvoeding op basis van vrije aminozuren (een aminozuurmengsel van losse componenten) blijkt slechts een enkele keer nodig te zijn. Er spelen dan nagenoeg altijd complexere allergieën mee dan alleen koemelkallergie en vaak is er dan sprake van ernstige darmklachten. Gespecialiseerde hulp van een kinderarts of allergoloog is dan altijd noodzakelijk. Bij ernstig atopisch eczeem wordt vaak meteen een sterk hydrolysaat op basis van caseïne gegeven. Een voeding moet minimaal vier weken geprobeerd worden voordat men er conclusies aan kan verbinden; te snel wisselen van voeding is extra belastend, zeker voor kinderen met een gevoelig maagdarmkanaal. Bovendien is het van belang dat de koemelkallergie wordt bewezen, indien de klachten dit toelaten, door (als de hypoallergene melkvervanger succes heeft) de oude voeding weer korte tijd opnieuw te geven (eliminatie- rovocatietest). Als uw kind dan dezelfde klachten weer terugkrijgt, is het zeker dat die door koemelkallergie worden veroorzaakt.

*Het gebruik van hypoallergene melkvervangers in de praktijk*
Alle hypoallergene melkvervangers smaken bitter. Dit komt door het voorverteren van de eiwitten. Vergeet echter niet, dat wij volwassenen, een heel andere smaakbeleving hebben dan zuigelingen. Je kunt elk kind laten wennen aan een nieuwe smaak. Begin zo nodig met kleine hoeveelheden (eerst een schepje vervangen, zo stapsgewijs opbouwen tot de voeding volledig vervangen is door hypoallergene melkvervanger). Geef de voeding, in verband met de geur, in een flesje of afgesloten (tuimel)beker. Bij wat oudere kinderen kan een afgesloten beker met een rietje erin helpen.

*Vergoeding van hypoallergene melkvervangers*
Bij bewezen koemelkallergie worden de kosten van de hypoallergene melkvervangers voor kinderen tot en met de leeftijd van twee en een half jaar vergoed. De arts moet hiervoor vooraf een machtiging aanvragen bij de ziektekostenverzekeraar. De koemelkallergie moet bewezen zijn door middel van een eliminatie-provocatietest. Slechts in uitzonderlijke gevallen (bij een dreigende anafylaxie, zie brochure Anafylaxie) wordt hiervan afgeweken.

*Dieetmaatregelen voor oudere kinderen en volwassenen:*
* vermijd het gebruik van koemelk en voedingsmiddelen waarin koemelk verwerkt zit;
* maak hiervoor gebruik van een dieetlijst van uw diëtist en een merkartikelenlijst;
* gebruik op advies van de arts en onder begeleiding van een diëtist een hypoallergene melkvervanger (zoals hierboven beschreven) geschikt voor oudere kinderen en volwassenen of een aanvulling van vitaminen en mineralen;
* soja, dat zelf ook een allergeen product is, kan vanaf de leeftijd van één à twee jaar bij veel (maar niet bij alle) kinderen en volwassenen vaak wel als melkvervanger worden gegeven in de vorm van speciale sojamelk. Dit komt omdat het maagdarmstelsel inmiddels minder kwetsbaar is;
* eet zo gevarieerd mogelijk, om te trachten het ontwikkelen van andere voedselallergieën zo veel mogelijk te voorkomen.

*Sojamelk en geitenmelk*
Vroeger werd bij koemelkallergie een voeding op basis van sojamelk voorgeschreven. Daar is men van teruggekomen, omdat veel kinderen met koemelkallergie ook allergie voor soja kunnen ontwikkelen. Soja is een sterk allergeen en soja-allergie is vaak hardnekkiger dan allergie voor koemelk. Voeding op basis van geitenmelk is geen alternatief, omdat de eiwitten van geitenmelk een dusdanige overeenkomstige structuur hebben met koemelk, dat bij allergie voor koemelk vaak ook allergische klachten ontstaan bij gebruik van geitenmelk. Bovendien is de zuigelingenvoeding bij een koemelkvrij dieet, waarbij gebruik gemaakt wordt van gewone geitenmelk, niet volwaardig.

_(Bron; voedselallergie.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Lactose-intolerantie*
Koemelkallergie moet niet verward worden met lactose-intolerantie. Dat zijn twee heel verschillende aandoeningen, hoewel lactose (melksuiker) ook in koemelk voorkomt en ook klachten van het maagdarmkanaal kan veroorzaken (maar geen klachten van luchtwegen of huid). Bij koemelkallergie vindt een reactie plaats op het eiwit in de koemelk, bij lactoseintolerantie worden deze eiwitten wel verdragen, maar is de lactose, de melksuiker, de veroorzaker van de klachten. Lactose moet gesplitst worden door het enzym lactase, zodat de brokstukken opgenomen kunnen worden uit de darmen in het bloed. Bij lactose-intolerantie is er een tekort aan het enzym lactase. Omdat de lactose onvoldoende uit de darmen kan worden opgenomen in het bloed, ontstaat dan soms buikpijn, winderigheid of diarree na het gebruik van (veel) koemelk. Kleine hoeveelheden melkproducten geven nooit klachten. Lactose-intolerantie bij kinderen onder drie jaar is zeer zeldzaam, hooguit kortdurend, bijvoorbeeld na een virusinfectie van het maagdarmkanaal. Bij de geboorte heeft elk kind voldoende lactase (borstvoeding bevat nog meer lactose dan koemelk).

*Kan een kind er overheen groeien?*
Koemelkallergie kan in de loop van de jaren spontaan verdwijnen. Het kind kan dan weer koemelk gebruiken zonder klachten te krijgen. De allergische aanleg, het vermogen om allergisch te kunnen reageren, blijft het wel houden. Soms treden er op latere leeftijd weer andere allergische klachten op (bijvoorbeeld astma of hooikoorts), maar dit hoeft niet. Vaak zal de behandelend arts trachten de ontwikkeling van andere allergieën zo veel mogelijk tegen te gaan en u daarom adviseren om tevens een aantal preventieve maatregelen te nemen.

*Kun je voedselallergie voorkomen?*
Bij voedselallergie speelt erfelijkheid een rol. Het vermogen om allergisch te reageren krijgt de baby bij de geboorte mee. Dit wil niet zeggen dat er ook altijd klachten zullen gaan optreden. Het ontstaan van klachten wordt mede bepaald door omgevingsfactoren en voedingsfactoren. Welke die omgevingsfactoren zijn en hoe hoog het risico voor u is op (nog) een allergisch kindje, vindt u in de brochure Preventie van de Stichting VoedselAllergie. Laatstgenoemde brochure gaat ook in op wat u kunt doen om deze risicos mogelijk te beperken.

*Koemelkallergie in het gezin*
Koemelkallergie in het gezin vergt aanpassingen. Niet alleen rond etenstijd, want eten en drinken zijn een sociaal gebeuren dat zich de gehele dag door afspeelt. Daarom heeft u misschien vragen over allerlei praktische zaken rondom voedselallergie, zoals: waar zijn bepaalde dieetproducten te koop, hoe maak ik gerechten klaar, hoe moet dit met traktaties op de peuterspeelzaal of crèche. Gelukkig zijn er vaak goede alternatieven.
Een goed hulpmiddel hierbij is Het Basiskookboek bij voedselallergie en intolerantie. Voor vragen, meer informatie of contact met lotgenoten kunt u terecht bij de Stichting
VoedselAllergie.

_(Bron; voedselallergie.nl)_

----------

